
Ask HN: What's Up with the Seva Coffee Submission - ahakki
There is no way to comment on this Story. It doesn&#x27;t even seem to be submitted by any particular user.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13917313
======
DrScump
I suspect that it was manually shut down; that link is an improperly submitted
job ad. Another submit was a thinly veiled ad via a hackernoon post; oddly, it
didn't even address its _sources_ for coffee beans, which is the most
important factor, or even whether they use arabica (vs. the cheaper robusta).

